# Exhaust Question



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Is this deal worth it? Is this a true Greddy? I'm suspicious, but its a freakin great deal and it comes with 2 greddy decals so i would assume it is. If yall dont like this deal, then i'm gonna go with an Apexi N1. I don't want a stromung and i'm gonna get 2 inch pipe from the cat back to the muffler thanks.


http://www.city-speed.com/webstore/exh_greddy_sp.html


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i believe it greddy. if it not greddy when you get it then tell them that your sending it back and want a full refund.

and when u get ur cat back get a mandrel bend cat back for 2 inch pipe.

hope that helps.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

cool.. thanks alot LIUSPEED


not going all out on performance, but figure a greddy will sound nice and i can save some money in the process  

thanks again


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well since our GA are still slower than most higher end nissans such as the se-r and etc doing the 2 inch mandrel and a resonator will make it sound really nice and you will still have a nice balance of hi and low end power .

mandrel peices arent that expensive at JCWHITNEY.COM and i bet u any muffler shop can cut and weld them on to any crush bend pipe.

get about 3 or 4 of the 90 degree pipes that has the inlet and outlet of 2 inches and then your set.

if anymore question let me know either here or on aim.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

WHAT!? That is not a GReddy. Look in the description, it is a GReddy SP 'Style' exhaust. The key word being 'style.' The SP is a full cat-back system, not just a muffler.

Also, who the hell is Tsuedo? GReddy is Trust in Japan.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

well crap,.... would someone please clear this up? grrr I was thinkin the same thing zeno said till luispeed replied.... I dunno what to do now... either way its gonna be this or Apexi... i'm fed up with waiting. SOMEBODY HELP....!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

First things first, GReddy does not make an exhaust for the ga16 engine so throw that out.

Apexi makes a good muffler if you are going to go that route. Have a shop make the piping so it is a cat-back system (2" piping, mandrel bent). Having just a muffler is pretty useless, you are paying for a $200 increase in sound that's about it. 

Another good cat-back system for the ga16 is the Stromung. A lot of SE guys swear by it, just do a search for more info. on it.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

ahh hmmmm *cough coug*... I know Greddy doesnt make a catback for the GA16. I was talking a universal muffler, hence the "custom 2 inch pipe from the cat back" I agree that if project 200 works good with the Stromung then its a good product, but I really dont like it. If someone can give me a clear sound clip of it, I might change my mind.... the last one I heard, I was not impressed with at all. Either way I want a muffler, I know Apexi is a big recognizable name, thats why i thought this was a good deal on the Greddy. Still really suspicious, but are there other good mufflers out there? What about Reactive? Like I said, i'm not just going for sound, i'm gonna increase the size of the pipe from the cat back to the muffler.. Thanks again!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

ahh, hmmmm *cough cough* ... maybe you could check GReddy's website and find out that GReddy does not make mufflers....all their exhausts are cat-backs.

Don't ask a question and then bite the hand that tries to help you out.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Dude, i'm not mad at ya I appreciate ya help, but ya didnt read my post very carefully, cause you were tryin to tell me to get the stromung when i made it clear in the first post that I didnt want that.. and that I was gonna get custom pipe from the cat back and not just a muffler. I"m not jumpin ya.. i'm just going back on what I said to begin with and then you start tellin me how just adding a muffler will make it sound different. I know that, but i'm not just adding a muffler so that made no sense for you to put that up there..


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

100 bux?.....sounds too good to be true


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

although, can't you use a greddy sr20 cat back instead of a stromung on a ga16???? it has bigger piping, yeah, but how much of a difference do they actually make???


----------

